# Smoker/Pit



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

I know this topic has been discussed before and I promise I've dug through the archives and read every thread. I've been looking at smokers for the last couple years and even asked about the All Seasons pits in the past. This past week I spent some time looking at them all again and wasn't in a hurry to buy, but when in HEB earlier I noticed they had all theirs on sale.

I looked at the Old County Wrangler at Academy and for $499 seems to be a decent deal. Then I've liked at the All Seasons and Lyfe Tyme. I have a propane smoker, gas grill, and charcoal grill, so I definitely want something with an offset box. I don't "NEED" anything too big, but also would like to have the room in case I decided I needed it.

What is the benefit of a vertical smoker on the opposite end from the fire box? Out of the ones pictured what do you think would be the best deal?


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I'd spend $$ on heavier/thicker steel, over gadgetry.


I bought a cheap, academy, offset smoker. Just to see if I could "q'.......it held heat horribly, and was a hassle to cook on. I learned and could cook good grub, but it was a pita.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Spots and Dots said:


> I'd spend $$ on heavier/thicker steel, over gadgetry.
> 
> I bought a cheap, academy, offset smoker. Just to see if I could "q'.......it held heat horribly, and was a hassle to cook on. I learned and could cook good grub, but it was a pita.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What gadgetry? I know the All Season is only 3/16" where the Lyfe Tyme is 1/4". I agree that the heavier the better, but I also need to keep it around the $1000 range.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

1st and 5th picture are the best pit in the bunch imo. Good clean lines and no warming/smoker box (gadgetry) that you don't need.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 11, 2005)

I have the Lyfe Tyme offset with no vertical section and love it. After 10 years, it's still going strong. It's like the one in the last picture. Good luck


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I'm going to go look a little closer at then later today and try to make a decision.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

x2 on the Lifetyme.


----------



## wooman (Feb 26, 2008)

X3 lyfe tyme with vertical smoker


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I never used the vertical part, just loss heat


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

Have you looked at the pits at Buccee's? Definitely worth a look. Heavy wall and competitive price.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Best pit I ever cooked on was a butane tank with a lid cut in it, a smoke stack and a door in the end. Built your fire in one end of the pit and cooked on the other end. Doesn't take much wood and very easy to regulate temp.


----------



## txsharkbait (Jun 25, 2004)

I have had the standard Lyfe time pit for a long time. Great pit!
I have recently gotten into cold smoking and different things. Now I need a vertical smoke chamber to have racks or to hang shtuff.

But for fifteen or twenty years, I didn't need a vert chamber.

Also, for me anyway the first 1.5' closest to the fire box is useless when smoking stuff, so a long cooking area is a good thing

Anyone who has a good used offset pit with a vertical stack, and wants to sell it cheap. Let me know!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

All ready been suggested but will advise again to get the heaviest guage you can afford.I do my most important smoking around Thanksgiving and Christmas,so here in North Texas,if it's a little cool,cold,or any rain at all,you can't haul enough wood to keep temps up with a thin sheet-iron cooker.It's hard with my Lyfe Tyme and impossible with thin cookers.Even in the hot summer time,you'll double how much wood you use with light guage cookers.I'm not an expert at all and still have lots to learn,but do know thicker is better.


----------



## Ledslacks (Jul 21, 2009)

Do NOT get the first picture pit! POS. It warps, and doesn't keep heat worth a darn. I owned one. After that though, I found they have the same model in a thicker steel, but that one runs about 900-1000 bucks. I doubt I'd get it though, some of the handles rusted into place and broke. I ended up getting one of these: (23") http://www.komodokamado.com/ http://www.komodokamado.com/23-ultimate/

Maybe the best purchase of my life.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

X10 Lyfe Tyme with vertical smoker!!


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

I have the Life Tyme second last pic with vertical stack
I paid 1200 at Roys on 521 in Brazoria a few years back
I've had four briskets four chickens, sausage and dove bites going at the same time
Can easily have one log go for two hours and keep at 190 degrees
I added a 3/4" Oak stair board from Home Depot to the metal shelf
It is not wide enough for some cooking sheets or pans to rest on while getting your meat out of the smoker.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

My brother just bought the Old Country Brazos smoker, which is the one built with 1/4" pipe. It was right at $1K. He looked at a few other custom brands, but with his budget set at $1K, he didn't have a lot of choices for a stick burner.  Compared to anything else in the box stores, it's a solid pit. You have to add a thermometer and drain valve. He's only had it for a short time, but he's happy with it so far.


----------



## kbp (Aug 6, 2013)

Bought a pit from Bad Habit BBQ Pits last year. I really like it a lot- very well made and uses little wood. Sorry no pix it is at farm where I hunt. They are just east of San Antonio.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Outwest (Aug 16, 2007)

The sale price on the Lyfe Tyme Grills is darn good, I know because we sell them. We sell the Kamado Joe also and they are great but you are limited to the size of your cook.


----------

